# Hi Peoples! Also, looking for another breeder in Florida



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi I new here and have many mice, I don't like traveling (I get car sick badly). I'm looking for a mouse breeder in Florida. I don't mind the coat color at the moment. (Probably, Brindle, Broken marked Recessive yellow, Tri colors, and piebald.) I own also, a cat, a dog, and many fish. I'm writing a book about mice. I rescue lot a mice too. Way more then my litters. (I breed about once a year) Thanks hope you guy can help me find a breeder.

~Trixie


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

welcome to the forum


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Trixie.
Welcome


----------

